# shrimp sizes



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey I was just wondering how big does blue pearls crs and cbs shrimps get in their full adult size, and how small are they when they just hatch.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I would say full grown adults grow to be just over an inch long (blue pearls being a little larger than CRS/CBS in my experience), with babies being maybe 2-3mm when I can first see them.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello David.

*Blue Pearls*
Size male/female: 1 in / 1.2 in
Water temperature: 74 - 82 F
Water Parameters: pH 6.5 - 7.5
Breeding Rate: high
Behaviour: non-agressive
Difficulty: easy

*Crystal Red/Black Shrimp*
Size male/female: 1 inch / 1.2 in
Water temperature: 64 - 78 F
Water Parameters: pH 6.5 - 7.5
Breeding Rate: high 
Behaviour: non-agressive
Difficulty: medium-hard

Babies usually are 2-3mm when born for both species (as mentioned above by WSL).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

ty for the info guys


----------

